# magic water?



## redzebra24 (Jul 19, 2006)

ok from december 4th to december 22nd i have breed all the fish i can in my tanks. first it was red empress, then calliptera, yellow labs, acei ngara, and recently when i thought it could not get better because i hd no moer fish with group/pair of age, my red zebra breed with her dad, good stuff. i will be selling my water by the gallon


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

lol.... good luck with that


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol, breeding season has seem to kick up into high gear, all of our plecos are breeding, and neighbors are as well


----------



## redzebra24 (Jul 19, 2006)

cool, what kinda plecos have u recently bred?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lf bn's, calico lf bns, lf abn's, neighbors have spawn lf bn and L066 all in recent weeks


----------



## redzebra24 (Jul 19, 2006)

that is pretty sweet


----------

